
Linux Bootable Clone - exolymph
http://looseassociations.com/twiki/bin/view/Looseassociations/LinuxBootableClone
======
tracker1
I may be the odd one out... but usually I prefer to start fresh... yes there
is some discomfort in getting a few things configured... but if it weren't for
starting from scratch every 18 months or so, I wouldn't know some of the
things that have changed, or features added to default configurations in so
many things I use.

Though, I use Windows, Mac and Linux daily, there are some things I tend to
take for granted in each environment. Even then, starting bare is often more
helpful, despite a week or two of pain realizing I'd forgotten to install or
configure something.

